# Fusion lick in G Minor



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

TAB - https://www.masterguitaracademy.com/gmfusion


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I might be able to do that,.... in another life


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Tasty lick Robert.


----------

